# Basic stereo-to-TV connection with additional components



## urquhart (Dec 26, 2010)

I've been doing a lot of reading up on the internet about connecting stereo speakers to a TV, but nothing I've read seems to fit my situation. I have old, basic equipment - no HDMI or anything like that.

Here is what I have:
Panasonic SC-PM20 Shelf Stereo system
Emerson EWL20S5C LCD Color TV
Comcast cable box (Motorola DCT700/US)
Philips DVP5990 DVD Player
Panasonic PV-V4624S VCR

Using RCA plugs I have connected the stereo to the DVD player and get excellent sound through the stereo speakers; however, I can't seem to make the proper connection between the TV and the stereo speakers. I've read that I can use the cable box as a pass-through device. Is this true? The drawback to the shelf stereo system is that it has only one pair of cable inputs for Audio. It doesn't have a myriad of inputs such as a modern receiver would have. Do I need to purchase a receiver? If so, can I get away with a relatively cheap model?

I believe this TV model (which was given to me as a freebie) only emulates stereo and isn't a true stereo TV. The TV sound is very poor. If it's possible to bypass its audio in/out entirely, that would be OK with me. None of the user manuals for any of these components offer any pointers for connecting auxiliary components - probably because they were published way before home theater was invented. I have read all of them thoroughly and double-checked their web sites. At this point I can't make a big investment in new equipment. Does anyone have any wisdom they can share about how to get stereo sound through the speakers for stereo, TV, DVD and VCR? I don't need anything fancy - just want to channel sound through the stereo speakers.

Thank you!
Judy


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

A 3way switch that will allow you to select the stereo/LR input from the three sources (cable box, AVR, DVD player) and feed it to the stereo system.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4023695
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3502129
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2453596
http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CCsQ8wIwAg#


----------



## urquhart (Dec 26, 2010)

Kal:

Very cool! I did not know these gadgets existed. Seems very simple. I will visit Radio Shack tomorrow and will let you know how successful it is.

Thanks for your help!
Judy


----------



## urquhart (Dec 26, 2010)

Kal:

Thanks so much for your great advice! This switch solved my problems completely. I am finally enjoying stereo sound, although not in a booming way (small-scale but still pleasant to the ears). Apologies for the late post, but family issues erupted with my parents' health and moving them out of their home and into a retirement community . . . musical chairs in and out of the hospital for both, it's been a nightmare. And it's not over yet.

You guys perform such a valuable service to us newbies. Can't tell you how appreciative I am.

Thanks again.

Judy


----------

